# Can not Install Pendrive



## KRISHI101 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello Friends,..

My problem is i cant install new Pen-drives..
I don't remember how the problem occur and when?
( May be when i update my window xp - Because you know the notification comes showing your computer might be at risk - Enable update. So i update it and then the problem occurred )
But whenever i insert new Pen-drive of anyone the window box appear saying Found New Hardware...

I follow the steps but it just showing busy like " wait hardware driver is installing "...
But nothing happens...
or the dialogue box comes like cant install...

Everybody knows hardware like pendrive installs automatically..
So why the box comes?
and why i cant install new pendrive..?
-While my old Pendrives running smoothly..




( pardon for my bad grammar )


----------



## blackhole (Dec 29, 2010)

i suggest backup n format windows


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2011)

Uninstall all usb controller drivers from device manager. Restart windows. USB drivers will auto install or install mobo chipset drivers. Reboot again and try inserting that flash drive.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks systechsolution..

But where i found the USB driver..
i dont want to format window..

and it happen in every new pendrive..
so now every new hardware doesnt install automatically or manually..

while old pendrive which are known by my pc..
works fine..

And topgear..

i m afraid to do ur steps..
if i unistall and if auto install fails... then it will become more big problem..
becoz old pendrive working fine usb slots..

only new pendrive is not installing...

Thanks Everyone..
but need more..


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 9, 2011)

updating windows xp can be really painful. had no issues with updating win7

what uninstall means is - not to delete config for pendrives but to uninstall the drivers.

or u can rollback drivers too.

steps:
1. create restore point
2. roll-back drivers

screenshot:
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/209/rolldrv.th.jpg

also, did ur mobo cd come with usb driver? try that too.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2011)

@ *KRISHI101* - try the new pen drive on a friend's pc and let us know if it's working there ?


----------



## KRISHI101 (Feb 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *KRISHI101* - try the new pen drive on a friend's pc and let us know if it's working there ?



i already told you every new hardware is not installing in my pc..
only old hardware known by my pc working fine..

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

Please read my problem full...
and i think its because of i downloaded microsoft updates..
and some security update cause this problem..


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2011)

OK - use system restore and restore your system to a previous date on which you have no such issue. That should roll back any changes made by windows update.

If that does not helps reinstall a fresh copy of windows.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 28, 2011)

Microsoft recently published an update for XP which disables Autorun on pendrives. This update might be causing you such problems.

Try reinstalling that update again. Google for it.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi i m attaching my Add/Remove programs screenshot of window update..
if you can find the causing update..

But many many thanks for Every Reply...


----------



## KRISHI101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone find Solution...

I still cant install any new Hardware..
Even if i have cd of it.

Dont know how to tweak it Back..

Thanks for any suggestion...

Waiting...


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Apr 13, 2011)

Try restoring.If you don't have restore points (there should be one as you updated) then try repairing option after booting in via xp cd. Although you might have reinstall some software's like demon tools (if there are any such).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

@KRISHI101
Well your PC is pretty fu(ked up so I am afraid you have reinstall your windows. Try the idea of topgear because if it works then fine or either way you have to reinstall your OS.


----------

